# What kind of mileage are you guys getting?



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

With gas prices as high as they are these days, I want to crunch as many miles per gallon as possible.
What are you guys getting to the gallon?

My 1.6 liter 5 speed is getting a whopping 40 MPG! :thumbup: 
Just filled up @ $1.95 for regular. 
Pump showed 8.006 gallons, trip odometer showed 323 miles.


----------



## slowrhymes (Jan 24, 2004)

:thumbup: thats awesome I've only ever gotten about 30-32 maybe 36 on the hwy but now with my timing advanced I only get about 24-25. supposedly changing to a K&N a/f and using fuel additives will help but i don't see it, but jesus at 40 mpg you really can't complain


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

wow man 40mpg .. 

even when i was all stock i only got 25-30mpg, now with all the mods in my sig, i get about a constant 27mpg. ... but thats mainly due to my autotragic


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

29 city being good
25 city being bad

35-37mpg hiway....


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

Hmm well I fill up right around when my gas light goes on. From full to that point I get roughly 350 miles. To fill it again is usually a little over 10 gallons, so Id say I get around about 32 mpg or so. And that is with a LOT of highway driving (30 miles each way to work mostly all highway)


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

Well, I should mention it's about 95% highway. I'm about 2 minutes away from the major highway from my house.
I try to shift in as low RPM as possible.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I'm getting 30-31 on the highway at 68mph and 22-25 around town. This is a turbo car with an auto trans and high stall converter.

Lew


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

When the car was new it would pull 38-40 on a long trip and a few days of town driving. Have a cone filter now and it still gets 34-36 under the same conditions but it needs new O2 sensor (rotten eggs all the time). It is however a 5 speed so that helps.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

sfhellwig said:


> When the car was new it would pull 38-40 on a long trip and a few days of town driving. Have a cone filter now and it still gets 34-36 under the same conditions but it needs new O2 sensor (rotten eggs all the time). It is however a 5 speed so that helps.


Rotten egg smell is more likely a bad catalytic converter.

Lew


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

ig et about 35 in the city aka freeways and streets in cali... and when on a road trip i pull 37-40 on the highways @70-80 mph 
i did 40 mpg from tuscon, az to blithe ca 401 miles 10 gallons


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

im only getting about 200 on a trip, 220 would be pushing it. wtf is up with that? do i need a tune up or something?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

LethalAudio said:


> im only getting about 200 on a trip, 220 would be pushing it. wtf is up with that? do i need a tune up or something?


Gotta check out how bad your alignment is. When I lowered my car the camber was off just enough to really change my milage. After putting the stock springs back on my milage went from 225miles a tank to 300+ miles per tank. Alignment will make a BIG difference.

ALSO, if you are like me (and by you I mean plural you, not Lethal), you gun it from time to time. That eats the shit out of the gas. Drive like my mom for a week and see how your milage is.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

yes how you drive makes a big dif when im on trips i just cruise and dont race around at all. even racing around on the freeway will kill mileage


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

my old 95 200sx base model with 224k miles got 35 mpg damn near every tank. thats pretty freakin impressive for that many miles on an engine that was not rebuilt at all.

my new se-r gets about 24-29 depending on how i drive, im still overjoyed about the car so i havent really gotten it as high as i can go for it.


----------



## ltcassio (May 7, 2004)

on the SR20 I'm gettin' somewhere around 225-300 a tank..


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

i just had everything aligned and balanced when I got my new tires, but i think my camber is still off. where can i get a correction kit at?
And when you drive a GA, you HAVE to floor it to get it to more...but then again..I dont have a thing in the back right now, no system no seat, no nothing. So that has me a little concerned.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

ive been getting about 23 city for a long time, but gas is now $2.09 and ive been driving like mom for past week, I'll see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Glyphon (May 17, 2004)

LethalAudio said:


> And when you drive a GA, you HAVE to floor it to get it to more...but then again..I dont have a thing in the back right now, no system no seat, no nothing. So that has me a little concerned.


when i first read that i thought you said "when you drive *in* GA, you have to floor it...". and to that i just have to say, freakin' hills are eating up my mileage.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

split threads. stay on topic please.


----------



## kingsentra (Jul 9, 2003)

i can usually get close to 300 miles to a tank


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

James said:


> split threads. stay on topic please.


holy crap......didn't really think it was THAT off topic!


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Usually get like 28-33 mpg on a GA16DE autotragic;/


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

i got about 220-250 a tank in my se-r, while delivering food (about 600 miles a week, downtown), with big wheels and some mods. now the se-r is retired from delivering, cause i got an 84 mazda 626 for a work car. it has a carbuertator, christ. now i get about 18-20 mpg, but at least im not tearing up my se-r. now to redo the supsension, in both cars. tein for the se-r, monroe for the 626.


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

get 38mpg with no fifth gear and two cylinders with leaky valves and have to put 3qts of oil in her every week....i just top off the oil and check the gas...lol


----------



## togenji (Oct 10, 2002)

I'm getting 32 mpg on my car but i'm only driving half of those miles. I'm thinking about getting the fuel injectors cleaned to see if that bumps up the mileage before i get my inspection.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

get about 350-360
and thats with some 'spirited' driving


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

Just checked today... 32mpg with a lead foot every so often. If gas prices don't drop, I hate to say it, but I'll be walking to work.


----------



## Se-riously2fast (May 19, 2004)

on a full tank i usually got around 230-265 but ever since i did that oil change my gas mileage went up...last week on a full tank..i got 315..with the empty gas light on


----------



## kingsentra (Jul 9, 2003)

clean oil means the engine rotates easier and makes more power...maybe if i changed my oil everyday...


----------

